# Did Tom Cruise get a jaw surgery?



## Deleted member 2661 (Oct 26, 2019)

Lower third is completely non existent.








.
.
.
Holy fuck


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 26, 2019)

yes bro

@averageblokecel


----------



## needsolution (Oct 26, 2019)

water is wet


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 26, 2019)

of course


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Oct 26, 2019)

the looksmaxing regimen he is on is out of this world I imagine


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 26, 2019)

The rumor is that he had wraparound jaw implant surgery with Dr. Terino (soon to retire), a fellow Scientologist


----------



## beyourself (Oct 26, 2019)

*I'm wondering what he did. Haven't seen any osteotomy results looking like this, and I doubt he'd place implants*​


----------



## lmfao (Oct 26, 2019)

No he mewed for 4 months


----------



## Hades (Oct 26, 2019)

In some cases this can be explained simply by aging. A lot of guys have noticeable jaw growth into their 20’s. Plus you could argue that his masseter muscles look larger. However, I think jaw surgery is entirely possible too. 

If I had to put odds on it I’d say 80% jaw surgery and 20% natural development.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow k2 mk4 is such a magic pill


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 26, 2019)

He is a legit Mouth Breather Jew Rat in the first photos.


----------



## LordNorwood (Oct 26, 2019)

He probably got an insane amount of work done. Dude was looksmaxxing when we were five year olds.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 26, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> He probably got an insane amount of work done. Dude was looksmaxxing when we were five year olds.


 

The difference of shadows below his jaw is incredible.... 



FUCKING JEW RAT SUBHUMAN


----------



## elfmaxx (Oct 26, 2019)

lmfao said:


> No he mewed for 4 months


Look at that sig.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 26, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Look at that sig.


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 26, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Lower third is completely non existent.
> View attachment 147430
> View attachment 147431
> 
> ...


clearly he had orthognatic surgery and then implants (or fat graft)


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 26, 2019)

tom cruise is a perfect role model of how an incel with good base can ascend


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 26, 2019)

the post surgery braces


----------



## NormieKilla (Oct 27, 2019)

From low-tier normie 4/10 to an iconic sex symbol
Eye area is king but jaw is law.


----------



## ritalinredemption (Oct 27, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> The difference of shadows below his jaw is incredible....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking jew rat subhuman - love this phrase


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 27, 2019)

JFL at you guys coping with saying plastic surgery could ever look this realistic


----------



## wristcel (Oct 27, 2019)

He probably just got more confident....


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 11, 2019)

dotacel said:


> yes bro
> 
> @averageblokecel


yeah I'd say he did, otherwise I can feel his increased confidence tbh


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 11, 2019)

averageblokecel said:


> yeah I'd say he did, otherwise I can feel his increased confidence tbh


op also had the same avi as you


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 11, 2019)

dotacel said:


> op also had the same avi as you


he doesn't tho, look it up. If he did in the past it's understandable, no avi can be better than 80's chadflanders


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 11, 2019)

averageblokecel said:


> in the past


he changed it after i tagged you


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 11, 2019)

dotacel said:


> he changed it after i tagged you


big dick energy, I knew I heard a cry for help from afar some weeks ago...


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 11, 2019)

I am friends with people that are high up in the industry hierarchy and it's pretty much common knowledge within the industry that Tom Cruise took as many as 12 showers a day to achieve his jaw transformation.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 16, 2020)

Fake it till you make it. He’s a great inspiration tbh.


----------



## lmfao (Mar 19, 2020)

Hades said:


> In some cases this can be explained simply by aging. A lot of guys have noticeable jaw growth into their 20’s. Plus you could argue that his masseter muscles look larger. However, I think jaw surgery is entirely possible too.
> 
> If I had to put odds on it I’d say 80% jaw surgery and 20% natural development.



who is the guy in your pfp, i look so much like him lmao


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 19, 2020)

I know that aging can change a young lad drastically but this change looks more of a surgery to be honest. I mean he looks like a new human being. Its incredible. If this was a surgery it was the best ascension that was I ever saw.
It just proofs that if you have a good jaw it can compensate other flaws.


----------



## SixCRY (Mar 19, 2020)

Bro he got orthodontic work + surgery, u cant fix underbite naturally unless sirgery

Mewî'g can fix if your 5-12 only


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 19, 2020)

You guys don’t get it don’t you??? 
Can’t believe this site IQ 

His forward growth in the before pic is SHIT.
How all the sudden he got forward growth and wider jaw?? 

He got BSSO + custom jawline implants 

He didn’t seem to touch his nose which is weird because it’s hooked 

He is not that looksmaxer imo JFL if he was a real looksmaxer than why he wouldn’t he did his nose lol


----------



## AlexanderTheGreat (Mar 19, 2020)

mido the slayer said:


> He didn’t seem to touch his nose which is weird because it’s hooked
> 
> He is not that looksmaxer imo JFL if he was a real looksmaxer than why he wouldn’t he did his nose lol



[Blackpill for mido the slayer] He probably did his nose too:








GSA88 : Daftar Situs Judi Online Terbesar & Situs Judi Bola Terpercaya


GSA88 : Daftar Situs Judi Online Terbesar & Situs Judi Bola Terpercaya




slimcelebrity.com


----------



## Finalchad (Mar 19, 2020)

.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 19, 2020)

AlexanderTheGreat said:


> [Blackpill for mido the slayer] He probably did his nose too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His nose is better now but he didn’t the side or whatever but he definitely did something


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 20, 2020)

I think he took a cold shower.


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 9, 2020)

I wonder who redpilled him in the first place, probably to benefit in his acting career.


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Sep 9, 2020)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Lower third is completely non existent.
> View attachment 147430
> View attachment 147431
> 
> ...


OP just ascended in IQ from seagull brain capacity to an average human brain. Congratulations boy.
And yes he got jaw implants


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Sep 9, 2020)

who knows... even he lost count


----------



## Agendum (Sep 9, 2020)

Peak asthetic in Mission Impossible 2.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 14, 2020)

No. Copers.


----------

